# Tetris



## V-te (Aug 18, 2009)

Does Tetris help lookahead?

Because after playing a few games, I can tell you my f2l got slightly better. 
Do you think that Tetris benefits cubing in any way possible? 
Do you play Tetris?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hah good theory, it may indeed inmprove lookahead but id say not by much. Personally i dont play tetris at all i get bored with it easily.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 18, 2009)

I play a lot of tetris and I think it helps


----------



## coolmission (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd say it doesn't help your F2L more than... let's say driving a car.

Sure you might look ahead to see what the next piece will be, but this only absolutely necessary at the very last levels.

While you're driving a car you will also have to look ahead, or else you will run over an old lady crossing the road when you are making a turn in a situation where the view isn't clear.

Same goes for pretty much any activity where you are "looking ahead".


----------



## V-te (Aug 18, 2009)

coolmission said:


> I'd say it doesn't help your F2L more than... let's say driving a car.
> 
> Sure you might look ahead to see what the next piece will be, but this only absolutely necessary at the very last levels.
> 
> ...



Well, not if you are playing speed tetris.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2009)

V-te said:


> Does Tetris help lookahead?


yup



V-te said:


> Do you think that Tetris benefits cubing in any way possible?


 I believe so



V-te said:


> Do you play Tetris?


 I spend more time playing tetris than cubing


----------



## coolmission (Aug 18, 2009)

V-te said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say it doesn't help your F2L more than... let's say driving a car.
> ...



I have never played "speed tetris", but I assume it's just a really fast-paced variation of the game.

And that's pretty much why I wrote this;



> Sure you might look ahead to see what the next piece will be, but this only absolutely necessary at the very last levels.



Also, consider this:

Would it be safe to say that you would get better at F2L if you were to triple your speed while driving? I mean, you would have to look pretty far ahead to check for possible road crossings or red lights 

Does this help my point? I doubt it.


----------



## V-te (Aug 18, 2009)

coolmission said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > coolmission said:
> ...



Well speed Tetris is basically doing 40 lines in the fastest time possible, I think driving and Tetrominos are way different.

Driving could kill you. lol


----------



## LNZ (Aug 18, 2009)

You can actually download the original 1985 Tetris PC game legally. It runs on MS-DOS or in a DOS box in Windows.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 18, 2009)

I've never been much into Tetris, but Tetris Attack I've found to be very beneficial to look ahead.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 18, 2009)

I have an account on tetris friends, multiplayer battles are quite fun.

edit: I use roux, so no f2l to test though, I don't think it helps my blockbuilding at all.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 18, 2009)

Part of being good at tetris is looking ahead to see what your next piece is. It's a lot like cubing: once you know what to do with the current piece, let your hands take care of it and look ahead to the next one.


----------



## V-te (Aug 18, 2009)

Hmmm... interesting. I think I should time myself before and after playing some tetris.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 19, 2009)

V-te said:


> Hmmm... interesting. I think I should time myself before and after playing some tetris.



Im keen to see the results of this.


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 19, 2009)

*rubix cube and tetris*

i used to play tetris alot in the 90s but it`s getting boring because in the last levels the break falling too fast.

i think it can help a bit to solve the rubix, and if no it`s a nice break


----------



## V-te (Aug 19, 2009)

Well here are the test results
Before playing tetris, avg of 10: 00:38.06

10:	00:40.50	x
9:	00:40.95	x
8:	00:40.77	x
7:	00:40.34	x
6:	00:34.63	x
5:	00:42.13	x
4:	00:31.17	x
3:	00:44.52	x
2:	00:32.68	x
1:	00:32.91	x


After playing for 30 minutes of Sprint 5P tetris:

avg of 10:	00:36.58

10:	00:43.57	x
9:	00:29.23	x
8:	00:30.05	x
7:	00:34.90	x
6:	00:36.17	x
5:	00:39.76	x
4:	00:34.27	x
3:	00:31.44	x
2:	00:43.77	x
1:	00:42.65	x


Hmm..... I got a sub 30 after playing tetris.... I'm not sure how to judge this, any one esle have some input??


----------



## Novriil (Aug 19, 2009)

In SE mobiles theres a game quadro pop. What are You're records? I beat everybody in my school with 182 thousand.. Don't remember the exact number and don't bother to look for it. I'm sure that many people beat me but it's quite an accomplishment for me because most of the people in my school get around 30k and one gets like 100k  It was popular a while ago.. in classrooms at classes ofcourse


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 19, 2009)

LNZ said:


> You can actually download the original 1985 Tetris PC game legally. It runs on MS-DOS or in a DOS box in Windows.



I only had the original NES until about high school...sitll have the original TETRIS, its awesome. And more than anything it jsut makes you more aware, keeps you thinking. I think any fast paced puzzle game would have the same effect.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 19, 2009)

V-te said:


> Well here are the test results
> Before playing tetris, avg of 10: 00:38.06
> 
> 10:	00:40.50	x
> ...



Not only did you play 30 mins of TETRIS you solved 10 cubes then took another average. Im sure solving those 10 before and getting warmed up affected you too.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

You need to be constant.


----------



## brunson (Sep 1, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Does Tetris help lookahead?
> ...


http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/01/tetris-players-found-to-have-greater-brain-efficiency-thicker-c/


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 1, 2009)

Lofty is a baller when it comes to tetris.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone have Tetris for the Wii?


----------

